# Looking for an Image



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a stock ROM that I can download? I'm trying to find the image used in the welcome screen seen here:









Or if anyone can just link me to the image that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's the factory image from my dropbox 
http://db.tt/ibcXDqh8
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. How can I open the image files to look through them?


----------

